# 650 euro Person pm



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Marrying the younger woman seemed a good idea at the time. Yes, I'd have to work a little over 65 for her to catch up. Sixty eight didn't present a problem. But, thanks to our wonderful government, now I have to wait until I'm 74. 
If I get my LCV (HGV in old money) back. (That's another story.*) I'd be happy to work on till 70. I'm 65.
Here's the rub.
As I understand recent posts, we would require 1300e a month to qualify as residents. I'm on long term sick leave, i.e. on my pension. That's a lot less than 1300e. We manage perfectly well. The house is paid, as are the cars. We have no debts. We have savings.
Surely, if we live fairly comfortably here in the UK, then Spain should be a doddle. 
They would take savings into consideration. Wouldn't they? 
My financial planning is not to be recommended. The house was our pension. Good idea, not.
Derek
* operation @ Harefield Hospital ( clue)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My understanding is that they will take savings into account. You will need to transfer 5 - 6000€ into a Spanish bank account. My parents moved here 18 months ago. Both retired they are renting and living very very well off their pensions. Of course, it is all relative and will depend on the lifestyle you want etc. Some things in Spain cost the same or more than UK but many others are much cheaper. I assume you know Spain well? If not then some exploratory trips are on the cards. And if you do, the some exploratory trips are on the cards!!!


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

thrax said:


> My understanding is that they will take savings into account. You will need to transfer 5 - 6000€ into a Spanish bank account. My parents moved here 18 months ago. Both retired they are renting and living very very well off their pensions. Of course, it is all relative and will depend on the lifestyle you want etc. Some things in Spain cost the same or more than UK but many others are much cheaper. I assume you know Spain well? If not then some exploratory trips are on the cards. And if you do, the some exploratory trips are on the cards!!!


Cheers, I assumed common sense would prevail. Even in Spain.
Derek


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I know Xabiachica knows a lot about this subject and she may well give you more informative advice. Also, remember that it would seem different areas in Spain have their own interpretations of this.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you getting a State Pension Derek? If so you and your wife will be eligible for free healthcare in Spain. If not, you will need to get private health insurance before they will grant residency.

Read the thread about S1 forms if you haven't already!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

If your on ESA support group you can also get free spanish health care although you pay towards medication as do all the spanish now


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Derek H said:


> Cheers, I assumed common sense would prevail. Even in Spain.
> Derek





thrax said:


> I know Xabiachica knows a lot about this subject and she may well give you more informative advice. Also, remember that it would seem different areas in Spain have their own interpretations of this.


yes they will take savings into account - & yes it does seem to vary regionally as to exactly what the requirements are

but if you can open a non-resident account here before you move over, put about 6000 € in it & start having transfers made into it - which you CAN use - they don't expect income to just sit there - then you should be OK


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Derek H said:


> Marrying the younger woman seemed a good idea at the time. Yes, I'd have to work a little over 65 for her to catch up. Sixty eight didn't present a problem. But, thanks to our wonderful government, now I have to wait until I'm 74.
> If I get my LCV (HGV in old money) back. (That's another story.*) I'd be happy to work on till 70. I'm 65.
> Here's the rub.
> As I understand recent posts, we would require 1300e a month to qualify as residents. I'm on long term sick leave, i.e. on my pension. That's a lot less than 1300e. We manage perfectly well. The house is paid, as are the cars. We have no debts. We have savings.
> ...


If you're on long term sick leave, how can you think of working ?
Have you read the posts on timing a move to Spain re capital gains tax?
Have you read the posts on tax implications, especially inheritance tax?
Have you got any savings plans, pension pots, endowment policies maturing soon?
Heard of the assets declaration?
Lots of research needed?
No problems living here on your income, but the tax man will love you!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The requirement is to show that you have x amount going into a Spanish bank account each month. It doesn't have to stay there so you can transfer/pay it in, leave it for a few days then either use it or withdraw it to pay in again, the next month!


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Are you getting a State Pension Derek? If so you and your wife will be eligible for free healthcare in Spain. If not, you will need to get private health insurance before they will grant residency.
> 
> Read the thread about S1 forms if you haven't already!


Drawing State Pension ? Yes I am.
Although, because of my brilliant pension planning, I will need to work another 5 years or so. When I'm fit enough to do it, I do enjoy it. 
I am getting soooo bored.
Derek


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

extranjero said:


> 1 If you're on long term sick leave, how can you think of working ?
> 2 Have you read the posts on timing a move to Spain re capital gains tax?
> 3 Have you read the posts on tax implications, especially inheritance tax?
> 4 Have you got any savings plans, pension pots, endowment policies maturing soon?
> ...


1 Once the ticker is fixed, I'll be "better" than ever, I'm told. Having a new valve fitted, born with a defect. That one lasted 64.75 years.

2 Yes

3 No

4 No 

5 Yes

6 Don't think he will be able to take much. I stated off with nothing. I've still got most of it left.

Thanks for your input.

Derek


----------

